# Need ADMIN help with Tapatalk



## noxcuse (Jun 21, 2012)

For some reason, I'm having several issues with viewing and replying to threads on this forum, using Tapatalk. I'm using Tapatalk for several other forums, and don't have these issues with any of them. I'll describe my issues for you, and maybe something can be done.

When I try to reply to ANY thread (except for ones that I start) it fails to connect to the forum. I just tried to reply to a thread, and kept getting the screenshot below. It hangs forever then says "failed to connect to forum".







My next issue is, I cannot send a PM. Its not even an option in Tapatalk for this forum. On all other forums, it's listed under the "more" tab. I tried to send the OP of that last screenshot a PM and I can't.

Another issue I'm having is, when I login through Tapatalk, I have it setup to show all of my unread threads since my last visit. Unfortunately, it consistently shows 40 threads, and all of which are marked as read. Once I get to the bottom of the list, it thinks for a second and double posts the same exact list.

My last issue is, when viewing my unread threads list, and I hit "mark forum as read", it clears them all out but 3. It should clear all of them from the list. 

I really think it has something to do with the forums' settings for Tapatalk. Like I said in the beginning, I use Tapatalk for several other forums and they all work flawlessly. I'm always on the run, and never near a computer, so Tapatalk is very useful for me. Please help me out. Thanks, Chris.

-----
Sent from my Droid Razr Maxx


----------



## womburgernommie (Jun 26, 2012)

As a coder myself, I have to say Tapatalk is widely used by spammers who utilize bots to spam boards from a remote source. Many forums allow it, but many don't, because 99% of the time, someone using "tapatalk" isn't a someone at all, rather just an algorithm designed to annoy the heck out of anyone and everyone on a specific forum.  I might be new to the site, but one reason I like this site, and actually bothered to register, is the lack of spamming/rubbish that comes from forums who add a zillion plugins to their forum's DB.


----------



## noxcuse (Jun 26, 2012)

Are you saying I'm a spambot or spammer? Lmao. Funny guy right there. I know several people that use Tapatalk..... ALOT. Me being one of them. So, if you can't say anything nice, then don't say anything at all. Thanks. 

-----
Sent from my Droid Razr Maxx


----------



## womburgernommie (Jun 27, 2012)

Don't know how you took that as me calling you a spam bot or spammer, but my apologies if it came across that way, even though I'm still scratching my head (even after reading my post a dozen times) to how, or why you took it as me calling you a spammer.

Basically, what it comes down to, is when one person wants to use something specific (that is notoriously used for spamming), then the spammers shortly follow. Nothing about what you or your intent is, as I'm sure your here for smoking information, but, like said, tailoring something for just one or a few people, that can easily make a forum spam friendly seems a little well... you get the point.

Anywho, not my business anyways. Just putting my 2 cents in from someone who has run multiple forums and done much coding on forum engines.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 28, 2012)

I have tested Tapatalk on my phone and do not have the issues you are having. 

Please use this Link to report your problems. 


I will tell you that we will have a new mobile site in the coming month or 2. I have demo'd it and it looks nice. We will let you know once its live.


----------



## sparkypyro (Jun 28, 2012)

Try deleting Tapatalk then re-install. I was having problems also. Deleted and re-installed and the problems are gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noxcuse (Jun 28, 2012)

I'll try reinstalling it. Thanks. 

-----
Sent from my Droid Razr Maxx


----------



## noxcuse (Jun 28, 2012)

Nope. Didn't work. Sigh. Logged on to all my other forums too, and they all work fine. Oh well. 

-----

Sent from my Droid Razr Maxx


----------

